# classical music hard on speakers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What destroy are annihilated speaker more bass, voices, loud electric guitar...

What is your opinion, than there is headphone classical like Hosokawa that you can only enjoy very loud hmm because you dont hear the quiet part but when it loudd it's really loud i have no quick exemple per se but some hosokawa can be hard on speaker if decibel abuse.

Than there is Jon Leifs great classical composer but once again sutch a power that it will nuke your speaker so therefore the uttermost heavy classical composer i lisen to them whit headphone.

I will try to spare my new speaker give them a chance ansd i got a new amplifier all i need are headphones.Than i am all set.

I like vocal music since it's not that harsh on speaker but last time i would lisen to my Machaut cd of graindelavoix my speaker busted, but it was old gear of quality that lasted like 15 years hey no kidding.

What about it folks what do you consider hardcore for speaker in classical music departement what is defenetly headphone music, or what do you have to says about all of this, any experience you would like to share? funny or not?


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Recently I was listening to Max Richter’s ‘Blue Notebooks’ in my car. When it got to the track ‘Shadow Journal’ the heavy bass notes made the speakers throb so much I became concerned for their wellbeing. When I play the same track on my computer the same effect is unnoticeable.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have not the faintest idea what the OP is driving at, sure Classical has a wide dynamic range but with decent speakers should not cause any stress but if you expect tin pot speakers to handle any high volume noise classical or otherwise then you will be disappointed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I have not the faintest idea what the OP is driving at, sure Classical has a wide dynamic range but with decent speakers should not cause any stress but if you expect tin pot speakers to handle any high volume noise classical or otherwise then you will be disappointed.


This .................:cheers:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Some computer speakers shouldn't be fed more than 50% of system volume; only make them louder by adjusting the speaker's own volume. Otherwise the speaker with the amp warms up too much and will break a lot sooner. The manual sometimes has this information but people don't read the manual....

I advice listening via speakers or headphones on the computer so you can use a dynamic range compressor software. I use Bombardier attached to Foobar2000 (a media player), but there are supposedly a few other good ones available as well.


----------

